# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  GTA San Andreas: MyltiPlayer

## Palach100

GTA San Andreas: MyltiPlayer 
Информация об игре:
Название: GTA San Andreas: MyltiPlayer
Жанр: Action, бродилка, экшн, прикоючения, разное 
Платформа: PC
ОС: Windows
Год: 2010
Язык: Русский
Таблетка: Не требуется 
Размер: 337.92 Mb
- Операционная система: Windows 2000/XP/Vista 
- Процессор: Pentium IV 2.0 и выше
- Оперативная память: 512 и выше
- Видеокарта: 128 Мб 

Скачать с DepositFiles.com
http://depositfiles.com/files/i2rp36dvt

----------


## Alexandrovsky

Люблю ее, больше нравится, чем предыдущие версии...

----------

